
Tesla could explain why it crashed. But good luck getting its Autopilot data - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2020-02-24/autopilot-data-secrecy
======
ColinWright
There's a reason why most companies won't release data ... they have opponents
who deliberately act in bad faith.

> _If you give me six lines written by the hand of the most honest of men, I
> will find something in them which will hang him. -- Cardinal Richelieu_

